# Great buy on Mark Bittmann iPhone app



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I ran across this on Twitter (and it may be on Facebook, which I haven't checked). I don't know how long the app is priced at $1.99, but it's the entire "How to Cook Everything" (10th anniversary edition) cookbook. I think it would be really handy to have on my phone when I'm at the grocery story. Unfortunately, the Kindle version of the book is around $20.00.  If I were paying that, I'd buy the actual book. I have the original book, and it's where I found my homemade caramel recipe that's to die for.

Just thought I'd share. If you search for the title in the iPhone apps store, you'll find it at $1.99.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't find this in the iTunes store. Is the name of it How to Cook Everything?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's an app; specify apps in your search results.  I just downloaded it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice app, doesn't look bad on my iPad, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got it! I had to do a google search to come up with it though. An app store search didn't do it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I went into the store through Itunes, did a search on How to Cook Everything and it even autocompleted it for me and the app came right up.  I downloaded it into itunes and will transfer it to my phone when I next sync.  Right now I am off to bed.
Paula


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mine came right up when I searched for "How to Cook Everything" in the Apps store. I bet it looks fantastic on the iPad!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's not an iPad version, it has to be doubled, but it's not bad!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just purchased it and it's downloading now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Now here's a question: can you share apps? If I pay $1.99 for this, can I share it to my husband's iphone? How would I do that?

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Now here's a question: can you share apps? If I pay $1.99 for this, can I share it to my husband's iphone? How would I do that?
> 
> L


I don't think Apple is quite up to speed with Amazon on that one, Leslie. Wish Apple would take a lesson from our Kindlized book sharing capabilities. Hmmmm. Anyone want to give Steve Jobs a call ......... Anyone.............Anyone................. I didn't think so.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband and I share an iTunes account, and we share all of our apps on our iPhones. Exactly the same as sharing Kindle ebooks on a single Amazon account.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> My husband and I share an iTunes account, and we share all of our apps on our iPhones. Exactly the same as sharing Kindle ebooks on a single Amazon account.


I was going to say I thought it would work - hubby has my old iPod and while he doesn't have apps we do share music on it ... so I figured it would work for apps too ....

ohh forgot to add -- thanks for the heads up - it is downloading now


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Now here's a question: can you share apps? If I pay $1.99 for this, can I share it to my husband's iphone? How would I do that?
> 
> L


We keep all our devices on one account and share a variety of ways. You can have the other person just download the app directly from their device and you won't get charged again. Alternatively you can share by connecting your device to his computer ( I'm guessing they are not sync'd to the same home computer) and it will ask if you want to transfer purchases.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

How easy is this to read on an iPhone, and does it take a long time to download?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> How easy is this to read on an iPhone, and does it take a long time to download?


It did not take very long to download on my iPod Touch. I found it easy to read, although I wouldn't browse the whole book on my touch as I would if it was a DTB. It looks like it will be very handy in the grocery store when I can't think of anything to have for dinner, much less what I already have in the cupboard.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> How easy is this to read on an iPhone, and does it take a long time to download?


It didn't take long to download to my iPhone at all.

It's very easy to read and navigate.

Here's a screenshot:


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh boy! Free-form meatloaf!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Downloaded this yesterday. Really like this app. 

I have had my 32G touch for about a year and really hadn't used it much. About a week ago. I decided to play around with it and now have my calender, contacts, bills, lots of games and some fish on it and it is right up with my Kindle in importance. Why did I let it languish for so long?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sem said:


> I have had my 32G touch for about a year and really hadn't used it much. About a week ago. I decided to play around with it and now have my calender, contacts, bills, lots of games and some fish on it and it is right up with my Kindle in importance. Why did I let it languish for so long?


Imagine being able to do all that wherever you are and whenever you want without having to be worried about whether or not you have an Internet connection and now you understand why so many people love their iPhones. I really don't think I could survive without it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for the screen shot and other info; I'm going to get this right now!  I've only had my iPhone for 5 months and I don't know how I lived without it either.  I can do virtually anything on it, home or away.  It's gotten so that I don't even need to turn my laptop  on.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Count me in as an iPhone fan. I don't know how I got along without it!


----------

